# Clavier avec chiffres et ponctuation directe



## joncrasi (23 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

Que me conseiller comme clavier avec les chiffres et ponctuation directement accessible en permanence pour iPhone ?

Merci


----------



## ccciolll (3 Juin 2022)

Oui, même question.

Je viens de passer à l'iphone (je précise que c'est un vieux modèle SE1ere génération 2016, IOS 15.5)...
Et pour moi qui aime écrire des vraies phrases, avec de la ponctuation - y compris dans les SMS - ce clavier Français de base dans lequel sont absents les chiffres et la ponctuation, c'est une torture !
Sur le précédent téléphone que j'avais, pourtant antique (OS BADA, quand samsung voulait concurrencer Android), il y avait une touche à côté de la barre espace : avec un clic long on avait toute la ponctuation (point, virgule, parenthèse, tiret, etc).
(ps : je connais le raccourci double clic sur espace, mais ça ne fait que des points).

Cette absence d'un menu ponctuation aisément accessible est d'autant plus surprenante venant de chez Apple, si l'on considère la supériorité écrasante du clavier des Macintosh (face à Windows et même Linux) pour tout ce qui est de la saisie des caractères spéciaux de l'univers littéraire (ce n'est peut-être pas le cas pour les caractères spéciaux de la programmation ou des maths, ça je l'ignore) et qui a fait le succès du Mac au sein du monde de la création écrite, en plus de ceux de la musique et du graphisme.
Je sais que ce sont des équipes distinctes entre iOS et MacOS, mais il y a tout de même une culture commune, non ?

L'absence des chiffres est aussi parfois un peu pénible quand il faut taper des mots de passe (mais c'est moins critique que l'absence de ponctuation, à mon goût).

Breffles, une variante du claivier iOS avec un accès ponctuation un peu plus aisé, ce ne serait pas du luxe. Mais où trouver cela ?


----------



## peyret (3 Juin 2022)

ccciolll a dit:


> Breffles, une variante du claivier iOS avec un accès ponctuation un peu plus aisé, ce ne serait pas du luxe. Mais où trouver cela


Salut,
 ici —> https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/iphone/iph3c50f96e/ios


----------



## flotow (3 Juin 2022)

La durée d’un appui long est long que d’appuyer sur 123 et faire la ponctuation. 
L’organisation des deux menus 123 (le premier avec les éléments les plus utilisés puis le second en appuyant sur #+=) est plutôt bien fichu en montrant d’abord les caractères les plus utilisés. 

Mais tu peux aussi changer ton clavier en installant un apps qui pourraient proposer une disposition qui te plaît plus.


----------



## ccciolll (6 Juin 2022)

flotow a dit:


> La durée d’un appui long est long que d’appuyer sur 123 et faire la ponctuation.



En effet, c'est peut être juste une habitude à prendre.
Pour le moment ça me perturbe bcp.


----------

